# John Deere 3046R & 68" Econor Inverted Blower



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

1 year old Deere 3046R with a little under 200 hours. Has an econor 68" inverted blower with only around 30-40 hours of snow use. Low snow winter combined with getting it set up and going late so it really has very limited use in winter.

We used it for a couple condo associations/apartment complexes and it worked great. 20 x 2 car wide driveways and 500 feet of private road would be done in about 40 minutes on a 1-3" storm.

Only reason for selling is we decided to go a different route with the tractor blower setup and try for something bigger that can be used for lots as well.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Price?


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry, $34,000.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Dang...good luck.

If I had a route in town....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It's been quite a while since I've looked at pricing on these. But that seems like a pretty good deal to me.


----------

